# CV Boot



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

My right rear CV Boot keeps slipping off the CV cup. It slipped off after I completed the rebuild on my axel and reinstalled the axel into the diff. Are there any tricks to putting the boot on without removing the axel from the diff?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ronnielsu said:


> My right rear CV Boot keeps slipping off the CV cup. It slipped off after I completed the rebuild on my axel and reinstalled the axel into the diff. Are there any tricks to putting the boot on without removing the axel from the diff?


Isn't there a band that seals it and holds it in a knotch?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a metal band that clamps and holds it in place, the best thing I have found is to make sure where it seal to the cup that it does not have any grease on it or the boot then put the band on and clamp it down.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

also, if it is the inner plunging joint, make sure the axle isnt plunged inward when you band the boot.


----------

